# What cities or states have a book about their bottles?



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

I like to read up on regional bottles, particularly druggist and sodas.  What books do you know of for particular regions?  If you can list the title, author and year of publication or version it would be great.  Also, the types of bottles covered (for example: general, sodas, druggist â€¦).  I should have some books for IL, IA, KS, OH, HI, New Orleans, Mobile, St. Louis and Washington DC.  Iâ€™ll post mine as I come across them.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is one for Washington D.C.:
*Antique Bottles from the Washington, D.C. Area*, by Potomac Bottle Collectors, 4th edition (2005).  It is general and covers all types.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 24, 2012)

The Baltimore book is a must.  The RI book is free online.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

Rhode Island:

http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottlebook/abofri.html

*APRIL 22, 2010*

*"The revisions and updates to the online book have finally been completed! The original 1996 printed book listed 1053 bottles from Rhode Island. Since then over 800 new additions have been made and more are being reported on a regular basis. New numbers have been assigned to all of the listed bottles and the photo pages have been updated and simplified."*​


----------



## Dean (Jan 24, 2012)

Arkansas has one to be released later this year.  'Embossed Bottles of ARKANSAS 1850-1920'.  The author is Johnnie Fletcher who also authored the Kansas and Oklahoma books.  This book contains whiskeys, sodas, druggists, medicine, bitters, milk, dose and shot glasses known from Arkansas.  I have an early draft of the book with a signed letter from Johnnie.  It is a great book with several color pictures and a drawing of all bottles.

 Enjoy,
 Dean


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 24, 2012)

There was a book published by Warren Rinda during the 1980's about all the soda and beer manufacturers of Newark, NJ. It's long out of print, and old copies go for a ton of money now, unfortunately. I really want to get one, though it's out of date.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been looking for the new york bottle book by the author Bates ,but its impossible to find.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

Iowa:

 The Antique Bottles of Iowa 1846-1915 (originally published in 1998, updated in 2010.) Mike Burggraaf.  General listings.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> There was a book published by Warren Rinda during the 1980's about all the soda and beer manufacturers of Newark, NJ. It's long out of print, and old copies go for a ton of money now, unfortunately. I really want to get one, though it's out of date.


 
History and directory of sodas & beers, 1846-1905: featuring Newark, N.J. bottlers by Warren Rinda, 1987 - 140 pages.
  [/align]


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

Another NJ book:

 Monmouth and Ocean Counties, N.J. Bottles
 The Jersey Shore Bottle Club. 1974, First Edition. Soft Cover, 4to - over 9Â¾" - 12" tall. 
 By  Chris Myer and Tom Blaney
 25 pgs


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

I donâ€™t think this is the NY book mentioned.  But is covers a region so I will list it:
  Antique Bottle Finds in New England by Virginia T. Bates and Beverly Chamberlain (1968, Book, Illustrated)[/b]
â€œPeterborough, New Hampshire: Noone House, 1968. Red/white/blue wraps; 80 pp. with more than 150 bottles in bw photographs; A study of blown-in-mold bottles made between 1810 and 1900, with information about early New Hampshire glassworks.â€


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

Baltimore:
This is from the Baltimore Clubs web site
http://www.baltimorebottleclub.org/book.htm
â€œThe 3rd edition of the Baltimore Bottle Book[/i][/b] contains 217 pages  (including 10 color pages) representing 3,206 listings of embossed Baltimore bottles that were manufactured between 1820 and 1990. Grouped by bottle category or type (i.e. Beers, Medicines, etc.), each bottle is described with respect to its size, color, markings and other characteristics as well as its degree of scarcityâ€”Rare, Uncommon, or Commonâ€”as determined by category specialists from within the Baltimore Antique Bottle Club[/b].  Because of fluidity in the prices of bottles, no estimates of monetary values are offered.
 This 3rd edition updates and expands upon the information presented in the sold-out 1st and 2nd editions, which were published in 1998 and 2002, respectively.  Introductions are provided for many categories that explain, among other things, the basis for determining the degree of scarcity. It also marks the first time color photos are displayed in the book.
  The Baltimore Bottle Book [/i][/b]was the fulfillment of a vision by William A. â€œDocâ€  Andersen [/b]that originated in 1985.  Back then, he asked the members of the Baltimore Antique Bottle Club [/b]to â€œmake your own list [of Baltimore bottles] so that someday a comprehensive listing of Baltimore bottles can be published.â€  Through his leadership, Doc Andersen[/b] called upon the assistance of many club members and others within the bottle community to help produce the book.  His wife, Barbara Andersen[/b], designed the attractive covers for all three editions.
*Note: The 3*rd* Edition has been sold out. When we publish a 4th edition, we will update this page.*â€


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

Ohio:
I have an older copy of this at home.
Ohio Bottle Book - 2007
 Published by The Ohio Bottle Club, Inc.

 Â· Spiral bound book containing over 350 pages with over 8,000 entries
 Â· Laminated cover and 16 color pages.
 Â· Updated price guide.
 Â·  Many categories including Beers, Bitters, Crocks, Druggists, Flasks, Fruit Jars, Households, Inks, Medicines, Mineral Waters, Perfumes, Sarsaparillas, Seltzerwaters, Sodas, and Whiskeys


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 24, 2012)

My good friend Arlin Cargill and I are working on a Missouri soda bottle book. It will cover hutches, blobs, ales, & ciders, quarts and half gallons from the 19th century. It should be available and ready sometime this year. We had originally projected it to be done this past year, but with the tornado that came thru my area there was a setback. Alot of things going on that caused the delay. Our goal is to have a good reference on anything in the early soda & mineral waters spectrum from Missouri.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Ohio:
> I have an older copy of this at home.
> ...


 
 My book at home is titled:

 20th Anniversary Edition Ohio Bottles

 Published in 1989 by the Ohio Botle Club.  So they must have a number of these books out.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Iowa:
> 
> The Antique Bottles of Iowa 1846-1915 (originally published in 1998, updated in 2010.) Mike Burggraaf.Â  General listings.


 
 The 1998 edition was written by Mike Burggraaf and Tom Southard.  It looks to be alphabetical by city.  The second volume continues with East Davenport.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

Illinois

 "Bottled in Illinois: Embossed Bottles and Bottled Products
 of Early Illinois Merchants from Chicago to Cairo, 1840-1880"

 By Kenneth B. Farnsworth and John A. Walthall

 2011

 Includes over 3,000 figures/illustrations

 General for bottles of this time period.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 24, 2012)

Our own member Sam Maine Bottles has one on Maine medicines and I think he is doing another book but I cant remember what the type of bottles they were.


----------



## PA Will (Jan 24, 2012)

There's a nice book done on York Co. PA bottles.  It's available at their historical society. 
 My friends n I are slowly working on a small book of Carlisle botles n variations. Beer,sodas, meds, & ceramic jugs.  Pretty much anything with Carlisle PA on it.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 24, 2012)

Kansas 

 Kansas Bottles 1854 - 1915 by Johnnie W. Fletcher 1st edition 1994  General listing of all bottles.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 25, 2012)

Illinois:

 Soft Drink Bottling: A History With Special Reference to Illinois

 By John Paul & Paul Parmalee

 First Edition edition (June 1973)

 General reference to soda bottles and the industry nationally and specific listings for Illinois.


----------



## BillinMo (Jan 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> I've been looking for the new york bottle book by the author Bates ,but its impossible to find.


 
 I've seen copies come up on the e-place, but the description is usually pretty vague.  Does this cover New York City or New York State?


----------



## BillinMo (Jan 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> My good friend Arlin Cargill and I are working on a Missouri soda bottle book. It will cover hutches, blobs, ales, & ciders, quarts and half gallons from the 19th century. It should be available and ready sometime this year. We had originally projected it to be done this past year, but with the tornado that came thru my area there was a setback. Alot of things going on that caused the delay. Our goal is to have a good reference on anything in the early soda & mineral waters spectrum from Missouri.
> 
> ...


 
 Cool!  Any chance this will be available at the St Joe show on March 10?  I'm sure you'd sell a lot of copies there.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Jan 25, 2012)

Parkesburg (PA) Bottles, by Gerald Treadway; 2008(?).  Covers: Sodas, Druggist, and Milk. 

 I highly recommend this book.

 Tom


----------



## ktbi (Jan 25, 2012)

Fred Holabird and Jack Haddock put out a book "The Nevada Bottle Book" - a bible for Nevada bottle collectors that I got him to sign for me a few years ago.  He had a new one in the works (done - I believe) that was supposed to be at the printers a couple years ago.I've been on the distribution list for several years. One day maybe.  His book includes trade tokens, advertisements, etc.....Ron


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Bill,

 I don't believe it will be available by then, still finishing up details before printing, but i'll let you know when it's completed. We've had countless emails just waiting for it to be completed on our end. We're really looking forward to it, and hopefully it will be something that benefits the hobby for those interested in Missouri soda water bottles.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 25, 2012)

BillinMO  the ny book is for the entire state


----------



## BillinMo (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks, Gordon.  I'll have to keep an eye out for that one.  

 Tim - I'm not surprised you've got a lot of people looking forward to that book!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 25, 2012)

Wisconsin has some great guides. All are written by authors who regularly appear at bottle shows. Talk to them if you can - they are great fun and they are filled to the gills with wonderful insights!

*Soda water*-
Wisconsin Soda Water Bottles (1996) by Roger Peters. This is my guide. Fantastical. It includes black and white lithographs of the bottles, rarity guides and even approximate (although now outdated) pricing info.

Old Wisconsin Sodas (1996) by Dan Gross. A nice compliment to Roger's book. Not as comprehensive but it has interesting descriptions of bottle types and their closures.

*Beer Bottles*-
Badger Breweries Past and Present (1976) by Wayne Kroll. Wayne is a living legend. His book features rubbings of embossing and it is a bit dated but it has lots of historical info that Mr. Kroll has researched. Great for tracking proprietors, changes of ownership or address, things like that. Wayne says that he is working on an update to the book but it must be a monumental task.


----------



## rockbot (Jan 25, 2012)

We are fortunate to have a really good bottle book. Sorry for the lousy photo.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Rocky. Have you got an example of every bottle on the cover?


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 26, 2012)

minnesota  has 2 volumes as well they are on ebay sometimes


----------



## rockbot (Jan 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Rocky. Have you got an example of every bottle on the cover?


 

 The applied blob top squat in cornflower blue from Hollister & co. is very rare and I believe only three known. The FOUNTAIN MINERAL is a tooled lightning (laying down) is the next best and the tooled crown from LAHAINA ICE WORKS in citron would close out the top three.

 I have three of them but my Hollister's are in aqua.[]


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 27, 2012)

New York:





 Title
 Bottles of Old New York: A Pictorial Guide to Early New York City Bottles, 1680-1925

 Author
Robert Apuzzo

 Contributor
 Michael Cohn

 Edition
 illustrated

 Publisher
 R & L Pub., 1994

 ISBN
 0962991317, 9780962991318

 Length
 176 pages


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, I thought for a second I had found the oldest book on bottle collecting!  However, it is just a book on Temperance from 1848.  I like the drawings with early bottles.  And it is a riveting tale of the evils of drink. .. ok I only looked at the pictures.  But I think I got the story.

http://books.google.com/books?id=umd2mEb1I3sC&printsec=frontcover&dq=New+York+bottles&hl=en#


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 27, 2012)

> I have three of them but my Hollister's are in aqua.


 Not bad rocky. Good luck gettin' the rest!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 27, 2012)

CA has several that pertain to Western Bitters, Medicines, Sodas and Whiskies. The author of the Whiskey book, John L. Thomas, also wrote books on the liquor containers of Oregon and Washington.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 27, 2012)

Pensacola, Florida

 Pensacola's Soda Water Legacy
 1837-1998
 By: Philip A. Pfeiffer

 It is a great referance and Philip is a great guy. Some of the first soda water bottlers are in his family tree. He is also working on  a book on Pensacola pharmacies and one on local whiskeys.


----------

